# 4 New Rescues



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I have been busy the last few weeks with rescue work.I worked a pet fair rescue adoption last Sat . came home with a new foster pup . We are calling him Anakin a Boxer mix very sweet pup . There was a large litter brought in I took this guy will put up for adoption after he gets a little older and is fully veted . And today I commited to 3 more Boston Terrier mill breeders . One I will adopt myself the other 2 will go on petfinder through 7 bells sanctuary to be adopted . I will foster till there forever homes are found . 
Here are a few pictures of the new kids on the block I brought one home today Clara a Boston 6 year female very sweet girl the other 2 will pick up friday after they are spayed . Wish me luck pictures are Boxer mix , then Clara Boston foster , the the other Boston foster and last is the mismarked female Boston I will be keeping and adopting myself .


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Sobreeze, your stories of fostering and adopting all these needful dogs are very inspiring! You must have a shedload of patience (and space??) for all these babies. It is especially heartening to hear of breeding mamas getting a chance at a proper life with someone to love them, not just view them as a production line. 

So... how many do you have now?? I love the markings on the little "mismarked" one... Does she have a name yet?


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a farm lots of room and as far as them getting along for the most part . They dont have to many fights and not bad ones just disagreements mostly. I have always loved animals and thats all animals so helping rescues is my way of given back for the great life I have . It is hard work but I could never live any other way and with these new rescues I will have 13 dogs here . Hopefully the fosters get there forever homes soon as its best to place as fast as you can but the rescue I work with 7 Bells Sanctuary in Cole Camp Mo. is very careful where these furkids go . But for every one we get placed we can take in 1 more but this makes me feel real good to do this .


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

That's such an inspirational attitude! Kudos to you.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, they are ALL adorable!!! The mismarked Boston os an absolute DOLL. Great job! I can't wait until I OWN a place so I can foster (I'll be doing horses as well as dogs).


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Carla I fostered a couple of mini donkeys a few years ago it was rescues from a meth lab. dealer he had left them for weeks with no food or water a long with 2 dogs . I called the county sheriff they came out helped me load the donkeys I took them home then the next day went got dogs took to shelter for the sheriffs this was on Tuesday and Weds. of that week .On Friday I was gone from farm when I got home I had a note to my door from the meth dealer the sheriffs dept. gave them my address and told them they could have the donkeys back . The meth dealer said that they had been there and fed them on wed. and on friday they noiced they were gone . I had picked them up on tuesday so they must have fed invisable donkeys . When I called the sheriffs dept to ask them why they did give them back they didnt have any thing much to say they also did not say why they gave them my address found out he had walked all over my farm that day when I was not home . So Carla if you do take on fostering horses make sure you have all you papers in order and you are protected as horse people will come get there horse legal or not . Just be aware and protect yourself. If I had to do it again I would .

I will be picking up the other 2 Bostons today after 2 p.m. I have to drive 2 1/2 hours one way. They are in Dogwood Animal Shelter in Osage Beach Mo. a no kill shelter that has 250 to 280 animals at one time a very nice shelter with a low cost spay nuter clinic very nice. The adoption fees for dogs is $65.00 that is spay or nuter , all shots rabies and kennel cough , heart worm test , id implant. and dental all that alone would cost over 200.00 any where and they have a lot of breeds and sizes to pick from great place . The 2 girls I am picking up have just been spayed today so I will post more pictures later .


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, I won't be doing it on my own, but through an ESTABLISHED rescue! I know how horse people are, it can get NASTY, MUCH worse than dog people.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Went yesterday and picked up the other 2 Bostons . I now have 3 new BTs the little white faced mismarked BT I will adopt myself the other 2 are fosters . Are already on Petfinder.com through 7 Bells the rescue I work with . The two little black and whites are very sweet girls Clara is very nice and sweet with other dogs and cats . Jessie is a little bigger girl also very sweet a little food agressive not bad seem not to care about cats . Both are thin but eating good so will get back in shape in no time . Then there is Babs what a mess. This is what puppy mills and bybs do to great little dogs. She is very dog agressive , her back legs have very little mussle to hold her bone straight , her front legs are bowed sores on her legs from laying in small pen this is also how her legs got this way her back is also humped from staying in small pen and this girl was a breeder produceing pups . With work she will get over most of this but not all . When you look at her pictures this is why most dogs need to be spayed or nutered . She should have never had pups .This is why puppy mills need to be controlled more .


----------

